# Minis & 4-Hers learn to ground drive



## targetsmom (Jan 28, 2013)

I posted this on the mare stare forum but maybe folks on this forum would be interested too. I posted a series of photos on Facebook showing - with 3 different minis and several 4-H members - the steps in training our minis to ground drive. The minis include 2 2010 foals (Rusty & Taffy) so just coming three now, and Rusty's dam Sox who had to wait to wean her 2012 filly Snappy in late August to join the group. A fourth mini, Mira (dam of Max & Bunny) also got a late start and we don't have any photos of her yet. The 2 year old's training started in the summer and the last activity was in January when Risty gave sled rides to the 4-Hers! Taffy gave me a sled ride, but is not quite ready for the kids yet.

Link to public photos on FB (17 or 18 of them) in order of training: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=499312573440674&l=973c9f8f48

I will also attach a couple of photos here:

1 - Taffy longing in harness
2 - Sox longing on 2 lines, with LOOSE side reins because she wanted to toss her head and get her tongue over the bit and this helped
3 - Rusty ground driving with a volunteer (former 4-Her)

New link to actual album: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.499310990107499.106469.100000858077660&type=1&l=7b8fa2ad53


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jan 29, 2013)

Great pictures! You guys are doing a great job and the kids (and horses) look like they are having fun. Hats off to you for reaching out to young people.

Angie


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 5, 2013)

_That is a great program! Enjoyed the photos._


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 22, 2013)

Targetsmom - I love all the photos. I've enjoyed reading up on your program. That's what I wanted to get going here - but never quite got off the ground.




Keep up all the good work and I hope to be able to follow your group thru your website. I can't always get into FB - still causes problems with my computer.


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Paula-

Thank you! If there is any way I can help you to get a 4-H program going, let me know as I would be glad to help. I know the rules vary from state to state so you would also need to work with people in your state/county. I also get help from leaders of a goat club and a donkey club. Keep checking our website as we update it periodically with new 4-H material and photos. At our next meeting we will be reviewing foaling kits and setting up our mare stare cams and checking that everything works. This 4-H Club is one of the best things we have ever done. Yes, it is work, but so much satisfaction!

Mary

P.S. We should be doing Horse Conformation I soon, and then jumping.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 27, 2013)

I've been involved with getting two differnt 4H clubs started here in NC - the problem is keeping them going and keeping the interest/involvement up. It could be that the timing wasn't right, could be other things. **added** - also probably different because this is a military community and a lot of the kids in both of these clubs were military dependants. Part of the involvement was they PCS'd (moved to another area of the country/out of country)...**added**

Never thought to run the whole "thing" out of my farm. Previously we weren't set up to do something like that - but could now set it up to do something like that... I've always wanted to put a 4h team or a show group together of kids & families and work with my ponies (/or theirs!)...

How do your "kids" do thier individual projects? Are they assigned "one" mini that is their own? I'm just curious.


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi Paula-

Best thing is for you (or anyone else) interested in the 4-H activities is to e-mail me at [email protected]

In our county, 2 members can share a project animal so that is what we do for the most part. They can also have more than one project animal too. When I was in 4-H 50 years ago, we all had our own horses in our backyards, but things change! The record keeping is pretty much the same, although I stress that they should consider keeping records on what is important to them. We keep calendars in our barn for each project animal and they record the time they spend and on what, even if they work on another animal that day. It really only matters for the 4-H Fair LOL! This year we have 8 members using 6 of our minis for projects. One is only a yearling, one is already fully broke to drive, so we are working on the other four to get them ground driving. The 4-H Fair will offer ground driving for equines (donkey club is popular!) and another nearby show series has a division for minis that includes ground driving (and driving). Should offer enough opportunities for all to get in the ring if they want.

I can see where your situation was very different from where we are. We have some very motivated kids, but of course, interests change. I was very pleased that all 8 of our members from last year (when we didn't start until February) signed up again for this year, then we added one who owns her own mini. Of course, they all adore our foals so that adds another dimension! Saturday's meeting will be about getting ready for the foals due in April, feeling foals kick, setting up cameras, etc.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for explaining that!

And your set up is soo awesome in more than one respect. I'll keep in touch.

Yes, when I was in 4H as a youth in CO, it was different and most of us had our horse(s) in our "back yards". Most of the 4Hers families had between 3 and 10 acres of land in their back yards and either one or both parents worked somewhere between Denver and Colorado Springs. Don't remember any driving events in that area of Colorado at that time (70s-80s), but the books on 4Hers doing their own training were awesome and they had "levels" with tests or patterns - set up and judged similar to dressage tests but for huntseat and western disciplines, too. Haven't been able to find anything like that here - kinda surprising because each level builds on the one previous (started w/ basic horse handling and safety).

A local trainer/instructor has set up a similar program here (not 4H or Pony Club) - and I've now been a "judge" on two different opportunities. The kids went on to get "badges" like w/ the Scout program that she had made! Really fun. And a great start for those kids. I've met someof them as teenagers that started with her when younger and they are great riders and have a firm knowlegde of safety and handling on the ground. They haven't all remained with the huntseat/dressage base that she started them in - but a couple have become strong and competitive barrel racers - now competing in one of several associations in our state and doing well.


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 30, 2013)

Progress report for the end of March 2013.

This past week the temps finally got up to 40 and even higher and we were able to make progress. We repeated some of the cart introduction with Rusty (no pic), then introduced the cart to his dam Sox (pic below) who was busy having foals until last fall. Then yesterday we hooked Rusty for the first time, drove behind the cart for awhile, and then got in because he was doing so well. Kept a header on the lead rope though.

Sox is the black and white, Rusty red and white, not quite 3 yrs.


----------



## MyMiniGal (Mar 30, 2013)

I want to join! LOL Looks like so much fun!


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 30, 2013)

Sometimes I am not sure who is having more fun - the kids, their parents, grand parents, the minis or the leaders!!! There seems to always be a mixture of each.


----------



## MyMiniGal (Mar 31, 2013)

I bet it is hard to tell who is having more fun. I can't wait to get to that point with Halo.


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 8, 2013)

Got Sox (Rusty's dam) hooked today and then took Rusty for his second spin with even some time "off lead". Taffy is not quite ready to be hooked but we brought her along for more experience seeing and hearing the cart.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Apr 8, 2013)

Looking good.

You all look like you are having fun.


----------



## Renolizzie (Apr 14, 2013)

Love seeing the kids and the little horses

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 23, 2013)

More pics from the past week. Sox has been hooked twice now and is doing well so far. We had a ground driving "party" here past night with Mira (the gray) and a special needs 4-Her added to the mix (hence the lead ropes). This was Mira's first time being ground driven and normally we wouldn't start this way, but it worked quite well, following the leader and using the lead rope. Later photos show her more relaxed and with contact.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Apr 23, 2013)

Sox is looking good. Love all your little ones


----------



## targetsmom (Sep 16, 2013)

Progress report:

Sox has been driven several times now and we almost showed her, but decided we weren't quite ready. Rusty has been put on hold because he is so tiny (28") but I figure I am small enough to drive him as are some of the 4-Hers so we may get him back in training. And then on Saturday, we finally hooked Taffy who finally let us know she was ready! I think it was just a maturity issue (she is 3 1/2) and not extra training. There is a lead line on her in the photo. She is the best mover of the group. Wish I could clone myself because I am so busy that it is hard to find the time to drive so many. Need to get the minis safe enough for the 4-Hers to drive them. I actually gave a lesson to an experienced rider using Sox so that she could help a special needs 4-Her. I see on FB that the girl she taught is driving, so I guess that worked! The mini already knew how to drive.

Foals are being weaned so Dancer will be back as a 4-H project starting next month and next year we will have two farm-bred 2 year-olds (Bunny & Clyde) to start in harness. And it looks like we will be getting some new 4-H members too.


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 16, 2013)

That is great!

"Wish I could clone myself because I am so busy that it is hard to find the time to drive so many. Need to get the minis safe enough for the 4-Hers to drive them."

Ditto this - only put any beginner into 4-Hers...!!

I took a pair (was going to take 2 pairs but the one mare had gotten herself so upset when driving last week that her shoulders were very sore and rubbed raw in a couple of spots) and 2 unmatched ponies to work as a pair to a BIG event this past Saturday. Went well. Will post link in my own ...

You know, Mary, your minis make our ponies look HUGE! LOL. Can't wait until Taffy gets some more mileage - I'm looking forward to seeing her drive on her own. You had posted some very lovely pics of her stretching down while driving more than a year ago(? I think)... or was that Dancer?

Good for you getting more 4Hers, too!


----------

